# Dc boa scout or phase?



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I can only talk for the Phase boots, but they are generally medium to medium-soft. I used to have a pair of 11.5 Phase 09 boots. They were about a half sized too large on my feet. I wear a size 11 skateboarding shoe. So I should have known better about that! 

This year I bought some Northwave Force boots which are very comparable to Phase boots. Northwave is based in Italy so, I'm almost sure they would be over there! Also I bought my Northwave Force's in 29. Which is 11 in US size. Fits like a glove!


----------

